
Show HN: Story with Dynamic Soundtrack - thngs
https://thingsinjars.com/lab/kyral/
======
thngs
I've been experimenting with the idea of having background music for stories.

Each section is marked up with a set of tracks that can be played through the
section and as you scroll through the text, IntersectionObservers are
triggered to queue them to start playing at the next appropriate point.

Some people I've tried this on like listening to background music while
reading, some need complete silence so I'm having a hard time deciding whether
this is a useful or not.

